# One for one completion



## timelord78 (Feb 8, 2021)

Can anyone explain how Greenfield calculates one for one completion percentages? I can pull batches every morning and another guy do it at night and it still won’t go over 50-60%. Is there a time factor?


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 8, 2021)

Does it say batch complete after you finish pull?


----------



## Grocery George (Feb 8, 2021)

Let me guess they are chasing numbers 60% you pretty much have to pull them every time you sell something to get to 100%


----------



## Grocery George (Feb 8, 2021)

They aren’t worried about getting anything else done just getting that percentage


----------



## timelord78 (Feb 8, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> Does it say batch complete after you finish pull?


Morning pulls get completed yes.


----------



## timelord78 (Feb 8, 2021)

Grocery George said:


> Let me guess they are chasing numbers 60% you pretty much have to pull them every time you sell something to get to 100%


Yup, you must be having the same thing


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 8, 2021)

The batch says pull complete and goes to green? Just making sure because even if you pulled 199 items and you left 1 you won’t get credit for any .


----------



## jenna (Feb 8, 2021)

Where are you seeing the Pull Completion %s?


----------



## Grocery George (Feb 8, 2021)

There is a report on Greenfield Fill Percentage report


----------



## dabug (Feb 8, 2021)

If everyone leaves at 10:00-10:15 and store close is at 10:00, and the one for one batch from the last 20-30 minutes doesn’t drop until 10:45, how does any store complete this?


----------



## BurgerBob (Feb 8, 2021)

dabug said:


> If everyone leaves at 10:00-10:15 and store close is at 10:00, and the one for one batch from the last 20-30 minutes doesn’t drop until 10:45, how does any store complete this?


Its a real time system now.  So i sell one at my register and its in the batch moments later


----------



## happygoth (Feb 8, 2021)

What Bob said. I will just complete a batch, exit out and go back in and a couple more will have dropped.


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 9, 2021)

happygoth said:


> What Bob said. I will just complete a batch, exit out and go back in and a couple more will have dropped.


If you exit out that means the batch isn’t complete .The batch won’t be complete unless it says complete pull and goes back to main pulls on its own


----------



## Fluttervale (Feb 9, 2021)

timelord78 said:


> Can anyone explain how Greenfield calculates one for one completion percentages? I can pull batches every morning and another guy do it at night and it still won’t go over 50-60%. Is there a time factor?



I read that it's based on how many items (or dpcis, jury is out as to which one) can be filled per hour.  So it's practically impossible to hit 100% in most fillgroups.


----------



## NotQuiteKeanu (Feb 9, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> The batch says pull complete and goes to green? Just making sure because even if you pulled 199 items and you left 1 you won’t get credit for any .


You wont get credit for ANY?!


----------



## happygoth (Feb 9, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> If you exit out that means the batch isn’t complete .The batch won’t be complete unless it says complete pull and goes back to main pulls on its own


That's what I mean, it is complete. Completely complete lol, says complete on the screen.


----------



## YugTegrat (Feb 9, 2021)

It's very hard to hit 100%. Most stores will do the initial pulls in the morning, but the cutoff isn't until midnight so they'll never get any higher than 50% since the store will sell as much if not more than what was pulled between then and close.

When my store was overnight and we scheduled TMs to do their pulls before midnight, we saw 100% in those areas because nothing was sold between them starting their batches and finishing them, so they didn't get any bigger and we were able to clear them out before midnight. Now that we're back to early morning, we hit as low as 30% completion. So the trick is to try and pull as late as possible in the day or make sure whoever is closing for that area fully completes the pull.

HQ is pretty much pushing stores to fail because having TMs start pulls as early as possible dooms their completion percentage for the day. Continuous fill really just isn't possible with the payroll most stores get and TMs for the hardest hit areas (essentials and market) are scheduled much earlier (PP1), so their OFOs end up being massive by midnight and tank completion.


----------



## MxTarget (Feb 10, 2021)

I think HQ is pushing this metric because it would basically force you to schedule most team members to have shifts ending in the early to mid evening.  Unfortunately, they also want truck done by 8a or 10a or 12p and guests want you to GTFO of their way lol


----------



## NightHuntress (Feb 11, 2021)

Aren’t you supposed to pull your 1:1’s before pushing truck in the morning? So my team pulls theirs in the AM. But then it has to be pulled again after 12pm and they are already scheduled out so unless the evening team pulls it again I will never get to the goal of 60%. We don’t have DBO’s scheduled in the evening so it would be up to the closing team whose main goal is brand zone and reshop.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 11, 2021)

Goal is headed to 80, so . . . .


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 11, 2021)

Well, that makes no damn sense.  I don't understand why it's so important to pull the bottle of ketchup a guest just bought when there's 35 more on the shelf 🤔


----------



## YugTegrat (Feb 12, 2021)

OSS and truck push should be the priorities if corporate knew what they were doing. OFOs could be weekly instead of daily. That's much more achievable and makes far more sense. It'd even open up time for zoning, auditing, pricing, etc.. even doing multiple OSS batches daily for "continuous replenishment" like they wanted.

Why they want us to focus on filling to capacity each and every day is just.. well, it's fucking stupid. Especially if truck push sits unlocated in receiving for much of the day, making it unpurchaseable for guests.


----------



## Fluttervale (Feb 12, 2021)

Rastaman said:


> Well, that makes no damn sense.  I don't understand why it's so important to pull the bottle of ketchup a guest just bought when there's 35 more on the shelf 🤔


I believe there are stores whose shelf capacity for certain key driver items is lower than their daily sales.

There are about two dozen specific products that, if sold out, will reliably drive customers to other retailers (bananas, grapes, ground beef, favorite cereal, favorite coffee, etc.)


----------



## NewKidGSTL (Feb 14, 2021)

Honestly, the only way to get to 100% is to stay an hour or two after close because no one is buying off the floor or have nothing in your backroom.
My store schedules two people to just pull 141s at night.


----------



## SigningLady (Feb 14, 2021)

I'd rather pull a batch of 40 DPCIs every day than a batch of over 300+ DPCIs weekly. Essentials and food would never come clean on 141s with weekly pulls.


----------

